# A girl!? Super shocked! How accurate gender prediction at nt scan at 13 weeks??



## MSJAXBABY

Hello everyone!

Ever since i have been pregnant, I have just had this intuition it was a boy. Me and my boyfriend have even came up with names and all type of plans! Yesterday, we went to the NT scan which the ultrasound was awesome, BUT we asked the tech to guess, and she said it was a 80% chance it was a girl! We were so shocked! As time passed, i actually got excited about the fact of having a daughter, but my boyfriend was so distraught! lol :wacko: Of course over time this made me upset, because in my eyes, i feel like as long as the baby is healthy, who cares what we are having!? He did say in the end that it didnt matter but he still doesnt think its a girl.:nope: Therefore, he is just waiting till the 20 week ultrasound appt. We have the ultrasound photos, and the one that i guess was supposed to show the vagina, i cant even tell what im looking at! :shrug: I have uploaded the picture for your viewing pleasure as well as just a profile one from the ultrasound! So my question is, ladies what do you think? Are these 13 week gender guesses right? Share your opinions and stories with me!
Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110409-00054.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 412









IMG-20110408-00049 (1280x960).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 243


----------



## Pippin

To be honest hon I wouldn't bank too much on it. Really they can't tell for sure until 16 weeks so hold off buying pink. My friend got told boy at her 13 week and Charlotte is definitely a girl!!! Their bits all look the same at this stage. You never know though you have 50% of it being right :winkwink: Good luck.


----------



## caz81

For it to be a girl there needs to be 3 white lines, I cant see that so I would say could go either way! The best way of guessing at this point is a nub shot, but even those are really only a 50/50 guess!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think you should wait to the 20 week scan to be totally sure. Sometimes, little boys can hide their bits :). At 20 weeks you will have a clearer picture.


----------



## krisnjay

Wow, it deff looks like a girl to me. My Doctor said it was a boy at my NT scan at 12+1 weeks. He said he was 75% sure. We got it confirmed later on. I would wait to paint the nursery though.


----------



## JacquiKeren

13 weeks is still really early to tell, as both bits look really similar. I wouldnt go by what they tell you just yet until you see for sure further down the road. x


----------



## ilvmylbug

The first picture you posted looks like my daughter's potty shot as well. However, I wouldn't completely be sure of the sex right now, it's too early for that.


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

I was told at 17weeks girl but at 20 weeks found out i got a lil boy, so yes deffinatly hold off buying the pink till then hun xx


----------



## Lovingmybaby

We had an elective 3d/4d gender scan at 15wks and 1 day and it was 100% Boy...How ever I went for another free elective 2d scan at the local sonography program and they kept saying "it looks like a girl to me"...But I replied "he is def a boy so keep looking"...And guess what I was right he just had his bits squished between his legs sticking up....And Ive had a feeling the whole time that its a boy..So judging by your first picture I say boy...Im gonna post a pic of our 15 wks 1 day potty shot and our 21 week potty shot...
 



Attached Files:







CD_33.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 194









21 weeks boy parts.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 173


----------



## skunkpixie

Does really look like a girl to me. Its a very clear shot, and you can see the "3 lines" that baby girls have, but like people have said the 20 week scan will be alot more acurate. In the mean time try and subtly convince OH how great another girl will be xx


----------



## Eliza_V

I was told at my NT scan that I they were 80% sure I was having a girl, and they were correct! I've had it confirmed twice since x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Does look like a girl to me, but like everyone has said it's very early so don't start painting the nursery just yet. xxx


----------



## ashley2pink

Its not very accurate until 16 weeks. It could be a girl, maybe the nub is gone early, I'm sure if it was a boy you'd see the nub as it doesnt go away with boys, just gets bigger, and girls it gets smaller and is the clitoris. But, dont go spreading the news of a girl to everyone just yet! I got told boy at a 14 wk ultrasound, and it was a girl but her nub was still there and visible. At my 20 week it was defo a girl!


----------



## MSJAXBABY

Thanks ladies!!! This is great information!!!


----------



## disneyfamilyf

Ashley2pink : do you have a potty shot of what your little one looked like when she was predicted to be a boy at 14 weeks? I was really hoping for a girl and was told 80% boy. Hoping yours looks something like mine and perhaps I have a chance for girl!:winkwink:


----------



## Skadi

Um I don't know what some are saying.. you can see the three lines really clearly in the first shot. Plus the skull looks girly.


----------



## bumpin2012

the three lines rule doesn't apply until after 16 weeks... at 12 weeks, its the angle of the nub that leads to gender guesses, not the prescence of a nub. A nub is present in both a boy and a girl at this stage and are nearly identical... so the potty shot wont tell you much if anything. Based on your pics the skull theory would be more accurate.


----------



## mumof3girls

Looks like a boy to me but I'm no expert however wait until your next scanbecause it does say that the gender isn't really fully formed until 16 weeks so it all looks the same up until then, good Luck :)


----------



## have1anbaking

They say if it look likes a hamburger then its a girl... you have 3 lines... top bun, middle, and bottom bun.. odd sounding I know but it dose look like that.


----------



## Jane17031703

Can you guess the gender of my baby. My 13 week scan attached.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## babylove x

My son was clear as day a boy at our 13 week 2 day nt scan, HE is now 3 months old. :)


----------



## Juicyg

I got told at 13wks 5 days that if the sonographer was going to place a bet on what we were having that it would be a 2nd boy.
So that made my mind up and I had even started calling my bump "he/him".
Well at the 20wk scan the lady told us she is 90% sure it's a little girl.
You can imagine my shock!
I'm still in denial and I think come the new year I will pay for a private*3d scan to confirm things.

So if I were you I would wait until the 20wk scan before you get excited either way lol...

I'm UK based, not sure if that makes a difference or not...x


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

At 13 weeks we were blind sighted with a gender guess of a boy... And she was 100% right!


----------



## dom85

We were told at our NT scan an 80% sure girl but at my 20 week scan it was pretty obviously a boy.


----------



## Laura726

Jane17031703 said:


> Can you guess the gender of my baby. My 13 week scan attached.

I say boy...But I'm no expert, I have three girls...


----------



## mod19

I'm sorry your oh is disappointed. When we found out we were having a girl I took it much harder than my dh did. I cried for a few days. Since then I've come to terms with it and just can't wait to meet her. My dh was excited from the start, even though he wanted a boy as well.


----------



## E46M3

girl scans are usually pretty accurate. We got our baby girl scanned at 14 weeks and she said 80% girl and she was right.


----------



## Catiren

at 14 weeks 1 day i was told at a private gender scan that our baby was 90% chance girl since there was no indication of a boy at the time (we also went by nub theory since 3 lines were not visible yet), and at 16 weeks 6 days we went back to confirm the gender and baby had 3 lines! we're having a girl!


----------



## maggz

Our tech at the 13w NT scan took a "guess" based on the direction the nub was pointing. And she was right :) 
But like others have said, maybe don't go painting the nursery yet ;) You could still be right!


----------



## discohospital

My 13 week gender scan was accurate and with the pic they gave me I would've been shocked to know it was a girl when I went in for my anatomy scan earlier today!

Anyway, that's my experience. I know a lot of guys like the idea of a son first, but your boyfriend will warm up to the idea soon enough. Little girls tend to looove their daddies and he's going to be madly in love with her! :)


13 weeks
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/deathisadrummer/0001/cmp-30448-1415396563.jpg


----------

